# Plow on or off?



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

just wondering when people take the plows off for differnt resons.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Plow comes off as soon as I'm done plowing.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Plow comes off as soon as the storm is over. 
Robert


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Plows stay on all year. However all of my trucks are dedicated plow trucks. I have other trucks that I drive for what they are for as well.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

plow hasnt been off since Nov


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

hydro_37;1254557 said:


> plow hasnt been off since Nov


Me too, I have heart problems so the less exertion the better. Although I did get my quick disconnect for my meyers ez-mount so I may be taking it off more next season.

Brian


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

As soon as im done... depending on storm but if i get all my plowing done at night i take it off for sanding in the morning.....


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

They stay on unless there's no snow in the forcast, then they come off. No use running around for weeks at a time with that weight up there.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The plow gos on rite before it starts snowing. Then it comes off rite after I'm done plowing unless the snow is drifting or there is another storm coming with in a couple days. I store my plow inside so it's no big deal putting it on and off.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Plow stays on the dedicated plow truck all winter unless I need the truck for something, but it comes off the backup truck (my daily driver) after every storm when I have plowed my own driveway


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mine stays on year round unless the truck needs needs to be used for something during the summer. If I do take it off during the summer then I will leave it off until the fall.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I put it on the night of our first snow and hope it works. Then it says on all season.Still can;t figure out why some guys start driving around with it on in Aug. while cutting grass.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

plows are on the trucks all winter dump truck gets plow off 2 get salt only


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Leave my plow on the excursion all season, but its my "dedicated" plow truck. I have my dodge for running around, and its just a backup plow truck.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm with GOT-H2O. fuels expensive, and whats the point in having them on if its not going to snow for a week or 2?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Depends it was such a snowy december it was on almost the entire month. I try to take it off when Im not plowing but if there is snow in the forecast I usually leave it on I dont drive the truck that much in the winter when Im not plowing and work is only a few miles away. Long trips or to work on it, it always comes off.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine use to come off every time i was done plowing but this yr I dont drive it every day so it just stays on unless I need the truck and its not snowing.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i only take it off cause its my daily driver and to top it off its only a 1500!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Plows stay on unless we need to jack/hoist truck up due to new exhaust or something. They are dedicated to snow and we have others we can drive for other duties.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

My Cummins is a dedicated plow truck, so my Meyer (which is a pain to take on and off) stays on from about November 10 to April 1. I have another truck that is my daily driver. I used to take it off when we had a week or two without snow until one morning I woke up and we had 5" of snow and my plow wasn't hooked up and the pins were frozen, so it stays on now. My truck is always hooked up, loaded up, fueled up, and ready to roll.


----------



## TRO (Jun 17, 2008)

The plow stay's on the 1 ton dump unless we have to haul snow after the storm. The plows come off the 3/4 ton trucks as soon as the storm is over.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

mine isnt a daily driver due to having a company van and not having enough room to park them both at my house. Often, I will just leave it on if I'm just running around town, but I will drop it if Im going anywhere further


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Rc2505;1254518 said:


> Plows stay on all year. However all of my trucks are dedicated plow trucks. I have other trucks that I drive for what they are for as well.


ditto here


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Usually a couple days after the snow if there's none in the forecast...that's when the plow comes off. I think it stayed on the whole month of January though. I won't drive real far with it on.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

MSS Mow;1254501 said:


> Plow comes off as soon as I'm done plowing.


 same here. i try to put it on the night before the storm is coming so its ready to go when i wake up


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

When the Dodge is sitting between storms - like this season because I'm driving something else as a daily driver, the plow stays on unless I need to take it off for some reason but when I'm driving the Dodge daily, like most years, the plow comes off between storms- there is no need to waste the extra fuel carrying it or put the extra stress and wear on the front end - every plow manufactured in the past 15 years has some sort of quick attack system so the extra 2 minutes (tops if your system is poorly designed and you're not skilled at putting it on/taking it off) is nothing versus the savings taking it off.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I put my plows on before a storm and then wait and see what the forecast brings after I'm done. I have a Hiniker which takes about 15 seconds to put on and take off, but I also have a Daniels on the back that is more like a 10 minute project so I tend to not take that off every time.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine comes off if no snow for a week or so this year its been on more than off


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

comes off, The school parking lot is a treacherous place with all those minivan-driving moms


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Mines off before the truck gets shut off from plowing..


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I usually put it on right when I go out - probably should do it the night before when I know its coming.
Usually take it off after the storm unless its light fluffy and wind in forcast then I need it the next 2-3 days for about 7 customers. Although its been on most of Feb since the forcast showed no reason to take off. Its a Boss though so its only a minute tops.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine goes on right before I start plowing and comes off once I'm done for the storm.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Took mine off my personal truck once last season and not at all this season. Drive a junker car or work truck most the rest of the time. Truck has an ultramount and I'm not real impressed with its mounting ease.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine stayed on all year this year. Due to no good place to put it that I can get to it easily. My gravel/mud driveway and a Meyers blade make for hooking/unhooking a real pain. I don't go much of anywhere in the winter. If I do, I've got my other truck parked at my father-in-law's shop a minute down the road. If I go somewhere, I'll just go get the other truck.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Goes on before the storm and stays on for a couple days, then comes off.


----------



## smash363636 (Nov 11, 2010)

i take my plow off after storms unless snow is predicted in the next day or so. with the plow on i get about 10mpg with it off i get about 16mpg. so i put it on just before an storm and just after.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

mercer_me;1254734 said:


> The plow gos on rite before it starts snowing. Then it comes off rite after I'm done plowing unless the snow is drifting or there is another storm coming with in a couple days. I store my plow inside so it's no big deal putting it on and off.


My truck is my daily driver so plow isn't on unless it is being used. Off ASAP on just before I am ready to plow. I don't even have it on when I am doing my pretreat before the storm.

Why beat the snot out of your front end if you don't have too? Almost any new style plow will go on and off easily.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

That is why I love the Ultramount, I put iit on when I am going to plow and it is off when storm is gone.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I take the plow off my salt truck whenever I can because I do a lot of driving in that all year and it kills the milage and raises the trans temp way up. I only put that on when it really needs to plow. 

However, I leave them on the other trucks all the time and don't think about it because thats all they do in the winter.


----------



## dbarkie11 (Aug 11, 2010)

Goes on 30 sec. before i leave, and off 30 seconds after i get home


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I leave my personal plow truck with plow on all season. Have a newer truck to drive for errands,coffee runs. The town truck I drive has it's plow on all the time,it helps me sand icy roads,hills by using the plow to stabilize myself. If I had plow off,I would have to go down backwards due to sliding going forward from using the brakes. I have a new cutting edge so it will dig in enough to stop or steer me by angling left or right or straight.The snow banks are my friend. plowking


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

plow stays on the truck through the winter season. it's easier, and the truck doesn't have too many other jobs in the winter.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Depends on the truck. The '00 has it off after a storm. The '85 has the plow and spreader on all winter (except when I get it inspected), and basically the same for the '80. Sometimes when hauling snow I'll take the plow off the '80.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

How about this. My truck is not my DD so I leave it on, but I need my truck for something other than plowing I will take it off.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Plow comes off my plow truck right after every storm, truck is rinsed off and so is the plow... only way to keep things as rust-free as possible IMO ussmileyflag


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the longest you guys would keep it on between storms?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucfw;1262058 said:


> What is the longest you guys would keep it on between storms?


The length of time between the storms. (Since I usually leave it on all season!). However, I need to revise my answer to the poll. I've had the plow on and off the truck more this week than all season.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Mine Comes off as soon as I can get it off. I put iton right before i go to work(Firefighter) if it is calling for it or when the snow starts falling


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Lucfw;1262058 said:


> What is the longest you guys would keep it on between storms?


I will leave my plow on if there was a storm coming with in 2 days.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*off at the end of a storm*

Unless there is a likelihood of snow in a couple of days.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

makes sense with all the easy on and off systems for plows now.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I went to town today and I saw three trucks with plows on. Two were Fisher MM2 and the other was a Boss Smart Hitch. We haven't had plowable snow for over a weak now. People need to stop being lazy and take there plows off if it's your daily driver IMO.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The options for this survey are terrible. I'm pretty sure anyone who does the second option also would have to do the third option. Anyone doing the fourth option would also have to do the third option.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

grandview;1254781 said:


> I put it on the night of our first snow and hope it works. Then it says on all season.Still can;t figure out why some guys start driving around with it on in Aug. while cutting grass.


I am not sure if I sense any sarcasm here or not but I did laugh out loud and I also do the exact same thing except for the leaving it on all season. :laughing:


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

JDiepstra;1268943 said:


> The options for this survey are terrible. I'm pretty sure anyone who does the second option also would have to do the third option. Anyone doing the fourth option would also have to do the third option.


sorry about that, this was my first poll question, i did not know that you could have 2 answers. i thought that the min was 4 my bad


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucfw;1269057 said:


> sorry about that, this was my first poll question, i did not know that you could have 2 answers. i thought that the min was 4 my bad


I was just teasing you buddy


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

JDiepstra;1269084 said:


> I was just teasing you buddy


yup i knowThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I got 8 inches of snow last night. I didn't put my plow on untill it was done snowing this morning. Then I plowed and right after I finneshed plowing I took it off.


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Rc2505;1254518 said:


> Plows stay on all year. However all of my trucks are dedicated plow trucks. I have other trucks that I drive for what they are for as well.


how are your diesels doing after being idle for the season...just wonder...


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

where does everone keep them during the plowing seson? and in the off seson? just curious


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

Driveway...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Lucfw;1285704 said:


> where does everone keep them during the plowing seson? and in the off seson? just curious


When my plow isn't on the truck it's in the garage.


----------

